# New Golfer



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I have recently started to play golf and have played one round with a few friends. Now - I was absolutely shocking and im not even going to tell you what my final score was, however - I really really enjoyed myself and would like to take up golf as a proper hobby  Now obviously I dont want to be bad forever so what would you say is the best thing would be for me to do first? i havent played enough to develop any bad habits so im pretty much a blank canvas 

I appreciate any help you can send my way


----------



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

*re:*

It wasn't too long ago that I was just like you. I started 6 years ago and now I am down to a 8 handicap. You can too be a good consistent golf like me if you work on your game. 

The one thing I would suggest that I wish I did was take some lessons earlier. I think it could have prevented some frustration for me. You see I waited for two years before taking a lesson. I ingrained some bad habits and it took some time to correct those bad habits. So, if i were you I would take as a beginner about 3 to 5 lessons a year. The instructor will identify some things to work on and work on them until you feel pretty confident.

Other things I would suggest is your short game. I mean putting and chipping. You will account for over 1/2 of your total strokes by those clubs. Go to a practice green and play games. Imagine you are off the green on a par 4 hole. Your goal is to chip it close the hole and putt it out. Just like real golf. This will put you in a pressure mind set. So, when you go out and have a situation like this you will be able to do it. So, practice your short game. Figure out how far you chip your SW, PW, 9i and 7i. These clubs will be extremely helpful.

I would also find out how far you actually hit each club. Again, while you are at the range try hitting 5 balls with each club. Then determine what is your average distance you hit each ball. The idea is to see "on average" how far you hit each club, so when you are on the course you know what club to use.

Finally, have fun! As you work on you game you will improve. Some days will be better than others and just enjoy.

Charlie.


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

My first recommendation would definitely be to take some lessons. Find a reputable instructor to show you the basics. It is much easier to learn the right way the first time than to develop a bad habit that you have to unlearn.

Beyond that, there are plenty of books that can teach you more about the game, if you can't make it to the course to practice. Check Amazon for bestsellers, and read the reviews.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I too would advise you to get some lessons, but I wouldn't be too worried about finding the BEST instructor, just someone who can show you the basic concepts of how to swing.

Then you can do as much reading and researching as you want, but I would say the best thing to do would be to get out and play more often. A lot of things you will learn while out playing a round. Plus, you will probably read a few things that you won't understand until you actually encounter it on the course.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's another vote for some lessons. 

It's kind of like learning to drive - you have watched others do it most of your life, but if someone other than a professional teaches you, they are likely to teach you all their bad habits that almost every driver inevitably picks up. Plus, the pro can teach you tiny little things that make a difference to your score on the test, but you probably won't do all the time (like turn your head visibly when you look left & right instead of relying on peripheral vision). Of course, that's driving and this is golf, but I still think lessons from someone who knows what they're doing are the best way to learn. Doesn't have to be a past champion or anything - most courses have a pro who gives lessons.

I'd practice putting a lot too, especially in the early days when you might not be able to play as often because your body is hurting after a few hours on the course doing something it's not used to. So, I wouldn't play too often until you build up the muscles you need for golf, but putting is easy and a great way to build your confidence as well as skill level.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Cool - thanks for all the tips guys - I guess I will get some lessons then  Ive been to a driving range to day and I was terrible! I kept hooking all of my shots! Hmmmmm guess I need to work on my technique! 

Thanks once again for your advice everyone!


----------



## gdave (May 4, 2006)

Yes, I vote for lessons too. In fact if you are even thinking of spending $1000 on clubs you will be a much better player if you take that same amount of money and spend $600 on lessons and getting some used clubs for $300 and then getting them regripped.

If you can find someone in the area that teaches according to a famous pro's style that would be a bonus. For example, I had a teacher that taught by the David Leadbetter method. So in addition to the lessons I got the books by Leadbetter that complimented and helped me understand the lessons.

Enjoy!


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

gdave said:


> Yes, I vote for lessons too. In fact if you are even thinking of spending $1000 on clubs you will be a much better player if you take that same amount of money and spend $600 on lessons and getting some used clubs for $300 and then getting them regripped.
> 
> If you can find someone in the area that teaches according to a famous pro's style that would be a bonus. For example, I had a teacher that taught by the David Leadbetter method. So in addition to the lessons I got the books by Leadbetter that complimented and helped me understand the lessons.
> 
> Enjoy!



Ahhh didnt know you could learn players 'styles'. Would this inhibit my own style coming out if I forced myself to play like someone else and not myself?


----------



## Fahad (Jan 23, 2021)

new golfer


----------

